# Voting Time for Heresy Online Contests



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Hey all, our 3 concurrent hobby contests have just come to and end and require your votes to decides the winners. The contests are:

Paintathon
Themed Painting
Conversions

All three of these contest had some great entries and the work everyone put into their models deserves a few minutes attention from all of you. Head on over to the Paintathon Section to check out the contests. Voting will end as of July 5th so be sure to check it out.


----------



## epichobby (Jul 4, 2008)

Cool I will vote right away!


----------



## Tomacius (Jul 6, 2008)

*Voting*

:shok:Where do i see the models!?!?!?!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

There is a link in the original post, I will highlight it in orange to make it a bit clearer.


----------

